# Best music genre?



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

is...


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Only one of those is even a genre.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Pots and pans. My dad used to play this to get me out of bed. Heavenly.


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

You forgot 'Sponges and Head Cheese'.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Those aren't music genres they're instruments and kitchen appliances.


----------



## Indigo Manta (Jul 27, 2013)

You can't make an objective statement about and objective topic. Me, I like folk-inspired heavy pop with classical strings.


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Heavy Metal!


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

classic/japanese related


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

Classical and/or symphonic is the real 'heavenly'.


----------



## The Empyrean (Jul 31, 2013)

There's no such thing as best music genre.
But these days I like Electronic (no, not that stupid mainstream crap) and Alternative Rock


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Electric guitar, old school or modern hard rock.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tied between (including examples)

Prog Rock (Rush, King Crimson)
Prog Metal (dream Theater, Symphony X, Opeth)
Symphonic Metal (Epica, Sirenia)
Melodic Death/Doom Metal (Insomnium, Swallow The Sun, Saturnus)
Folk Metal (Eluveitie, Ensiferum)
Hell, just metal in general, and throw in some classic rock and J-rock.


----------



## Octopus Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

Jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, jazz, and *JAZZ!!! *:happy:


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Electronic. I've got some esoteric electronic and some of that stuff is really some of the most awesome (and otherworldy) stuff I've heard.


----------



## DistortedCortex (Jun 16, 2013)

Electric Guitar (Melodic death metal) - In Flames,Soilwork,Threat signal,Children of Bodom.

Electronic (Hardstyle&Hardcore) - Headhunterz,Angerfist.

Converge the two together and you get something beautiful called (Djent) - Intervals,Volumes.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Classic rock. Listening to the album In Color by Cheap Trick


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Where mah stoner rock at


----------

